# 150 gallon predator tank



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

One thing leads to another..


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Nice nice...


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Running a sump system on there?


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes running a 55 gallon sump underneath, flowing about 1100 gallons per hour,with internal overflow box. Since I bought my diamond hole saw there's been no stopping me.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Read up on the effects of magnetic drive pumps on sharks at all? =D


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

BTW, think I came across as rude, not my intent sorry! Nice lions =)


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

I know where you are going with it, no offense taken.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*Anyway*

I take it your not a fan of "sharks" in the home aquarium?


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*some more pics*

and here they are. But here are some of my 75 gallon coral reef.


----------



## redrobster (Mar 3, 2010)

*pics*

here they are.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

redrobster said:


> I take it your not a fan of "sharks" in the home aquarium?


In general, not really, especially some of the larger open swimming types. Some bamboo's are ok though!


----------

